# Riding San Gabriel river trail on july 2nd, anyone want to join in?



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

So on July 2nd, Monday, i will be riding down from Pasadena to Dana Point and i will be taking the San Gabriel river trail in the morning like 9 or 10am, I want to see if anyone will be interested in joining me on this ride down the river trail...I would feel safer with some other bikers rather than being alone.

Thanks!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you riding both ways? The bikeNewportBeach crew has been discussing a LA/SG River ride. Maybe we could join you one way or the other. I'd have to check with the others about the 2nd.


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

i am going to just ride down...


----------

